# August and September POTM



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

We are moving to the new quarterly format for the Photo of the Month. This will be a shorter one, encompassing only August and September, but going forward the comps will run for three months. 

So please submit *up to two photos* taken this or next month and at the beginning of October we'll put up a poll for everyone to vote in.


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

It has been awhile since my last posting. We spent every work-free minute enjoying summer with our red dog. Here is one of the pictures I would like to share with you.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Ruby and Elvis enjoying the beach on holiday


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Cash just being silly. He decided retrieves need to be slammed into your chest. Oh bird season is going to be fun.


----------



## Zoton (Feb 4, 2014)

DSC_0495 by Robert James, on Flickr

Camping at the beginning of August , slightly cold so Arian under the table keeping warm.She looks close but as you can see the tablet is no where near,the flame looks like a V as well 

Camping with a Vizsla puppy Video.....CLICK ON THE PIC FOR FLICKER VIDEO

MOV_0497 by Robert James, on Flickr


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Robert, the video is set to private.

And just for my clarification, is the thumbnail for the video your second submission?


----------



## Pecan_and_BB (Jun 15, 2015)

Who falls asleep with a toy still in their mouth?


----------



## trevor1000 (Sep 20, 2013)

Bacchus looking summer slim.


----------



## Rbka (Apr 21, 2014)

Nico got caught in the curtains after squirrel-gazing one morning then just sat there and watched me like this while I got changed... What a weirdo!










I never get the action shots because I'm too busy watching him be the beautiful little maniac that he is... but I think I totally nailed this post-action shot  Zooming around an island chasing snakes is hard work!


----------



## trevor1000 (Sep 20, 2013)

The ghost of Vizsla past.
Haha "weirdo"
My wife calls Bacchus an A$$hole often lol


----------



## Rbka (Apr 21, 2014)

Trevor1000 said:


> The ghost of Vizsla past.
> Haha "weirdo"
> My wife calls Bacchus an A$$hole often lol


Hahaha! We often call him "Creepo-Nico" too... due to his tendency to be a creeper :


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Trevor1000 said:


> The ghost of Vizsla past.
> Haha "weirdo"
> My wife calls Bacchus an A$$hole often lol


I'd have to ban myself from forum if I repeated what my wife calls Ruby at times haha ;D


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

Haha  My husband is starting to like Kaylee more now that she is a little calmer and doesn't ram her head into his crotch out of excitement every time he gets home.

Kaylee decided to join my son for craft time. I made the mistake of leaving them unsupervised for 5 minutes.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

back to work


----------



## b4ruby (Sep 3, 2016)

Our boy "Lincoln" 15 wks old having a calm moment. We are new to the forum family.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

b4ruby said:


> Our boy "Lincoln" 15 wks old having a calm moment. We are new to the forum family.


Welcome! Looking forward to seeing more of Lincoln. Enjoy those rare calm moments. ;D


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

Tis the season


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

I took care of Max for several weeks while his Mama was on a cruise. It was so much fun having two V's for a long time. I really was sad when he went
home. This is what these two looked like at the end of the day. 
I hope Max's mama takes lots of vacations!!

One of these days, Ill do a little story, "The adventures of Max & Mr. Ferguson"... that should be fun!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Look who finally decided to retrieve the rabbit!


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

HA!! She looks way more obligated, than proud!! :


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

Grousing


----------



## Pecan_and_BB (Jun 15, 2015)

Working in the thick stuff


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

The first point of my new baby (8-week old) puppy. Precious moments...


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

Exploring on our walk and making sure I'm still watching her.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Sunrise over Lake Huron
*edit: pic removed from contest*

I'll close the thread down tomorrow evening, so get your entries in.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

are you not a bit late with last pic einpanner?


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I am aware it's October now, but the pic was taken September 20th and the thread is still open to allow for more August and September entries to trickle in. ;D


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

einspänner said:


> I am aware it's October now, but the pic was taken September 20th and the thread is still open to allow for more August and September entries to trickle in. ;D


tbh einspanner I think the rules that I originally set up for potm were clear, fair enough you took over the running of the comp, but posting after closing date is a no no in my opinion, it's a great pic of Scout and a possible winner of the comp, but if not submitted in time, it should be withdrawn imo


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

To be honest, I don't understand why this is an issue. I only went back through last year, but there were at least 5 times where I allowed other people to enter after the end of the month. It just depends when I close the thread. 

Still, I will withdraw it as an entry, and I formally step down from running the POTMs as I am clearly abusing my powers. For anyone who voted for it, I'll open up the poll to allow you to change your vote.  No one had voted for it, so thankfully that is not an issue.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Just my thoughts 
If she was willing to put in the time to run it, let her run it in a way she sees fit. 

I think this discussion would have been better handled, not on the open forum.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

whatever.....


----------

